# Adobe Flash Player for MSNBC Video not working



## sherib (26 Feb 2008)

Up to a few days ago I was able to watch video on MSNBC. As the hard drive was almost full, I transferred My Documents to a second internal hard drive. I also deleted some files but recovered these from the Recycle Bin. Since then MSNBC videos don't play. 

There's a message on the MSNBC player saying "you will need to update your version of the Adobe Flash Player". I did that but it still doesn't work. Can't do a system restore either as all the previous dates were deleted. I've been reading on Adobe about how to fix this problem but nothing works. It seems there may be errors in the Registry now and I'm not up to sorting that. Can anyone offer any advice apart from taking the P.C. to an expert?


----------



## ClubMan (26 Feb 2008)

Try removing Flash and then reinstalling it?

Are you sure that you didn't move/delete files other than just user data files? It sounds like it especially if you are getting registry errors (where?). Maybe roll back to a recent _System Restore _point and then try to do things again properly?


----------



## sherib (26 Feb 2008)

Thanks ClubMan. I had uninstalled and reinstalled Adobe several times yesterday but still no video even though the player appeared OK. As I mentioned, all the previous _System Restore_ points disappeared during the process of transferring My Docs files to the spare hard drive. I didn't meddle with the Registry either and didn't _knowingly_ delete anything other than some files in My Docs and some emails. The reason I wondered if the Registry was mucked up was because I read that was a possibility on the Adobe site. 

The good news is that it's working again! I had another go just now at uninstalling and reinstalling the _Adobe Flash Player_ and, amazingly, it solved the problem - it's working. Thanks a lot for the advice. Now I can watch my new addiction - the U.S. nomination process.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Feb 2008)

I thought you said that you were getting registry errors of some sort? If so then something may well still be screwed up. It's not a good idea to go around deleting files even in _My Documents_ without knowing exactly what you're doing. If you are low on disk space then use something like CCleaner and consider cloning your installation onto a new hard disk and then resizing partitions to avail of the extra capacity.


----------



## Mitr4all (9 Mar 2009)

Hi,

May i know the version of Windows??

Is it Windows XP or Windows Vista??

Regards,
Mitr4all


----------

